# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كيف تتغلب على الاكتئاب, نصائح ستسعدك! !

## انصر النبى محمد

الحمد لله رب العالمين




كيف تتغلب على الاكتئاب, نصائح تساعدك على تخطي مرحلة الاكتئاب










أنت مصاب بالاحباط؟ حسنا, لكن لا تدع الأفكار الكئيبة تسيطر عليك وتعيقك من تحقيق النجاح. فليس عليك الا أن تضع الأمور في حجمها الحقيقي وتتخطى النظرة الضيقة التي قد يقع بها الشخص المحبط عادة.


اليك 8 نصائح لتساعدك على سرعة تجاوز الشعور بالاكتئاب :




1. تجنب الأفكار السلبية, فالاكتئاب لن يبقى للأبد

في البداية عليك أن تدرك بشكل أساسي أن الاكتئاب مجرد مرحلة طبيعية تمر بها من ضمن مراحل الحياة. فنحن نتأرجح بين ثلاثة أنواع  من المشاعر , فأحيانا نشعر بالسعادة الغامرة وأن لاشئ بامكانه ايقافنا, وأحيانا أخرى نشعر بالاكتئاب وفقدان الأمل, وأغلب الوقت نشعر بشعور وسط بين الاثنان.
تفهم هذه الدائرة الحياتية مابين المشاعر الايجابية والسلبية سياساعدك على تجاوز المحنة وسيعلمك أن تنظر للأمور بنظرة كلية شاملة لا أن تحصرها في المشاعر السلبية التي تشعر بها في ذات اللحظة. المرة القادمة التي تشعر فيها بالاحباط, فقط تذكر انه مجرد احساس طبيعي سوف يمر كغيرها من اللحظات السيئة التي مرت.






2. كن محاطا بالاشخاص الايجابيين

لاشئ يغير من طريقة تفكيرك واحساسك أكثر من الأشخاص الذين يحيطون بك. (فالأفكار سواء كانت ايجابية أو سلبية هي عدوى). اذا ظللت محاطا بالأشخاص السلبيين, فالنتيجة الطبيعية لذلك أن يظل تفكيرك سلبي مثلهم تماما. لتحسن من نظرتك للحياة عليك مصاحبة أناس ايجابيين. ابحث عنك وحاول فهم طريقة رؤيتهم للعالم. وحتما سوف يصيبك حظا من سعادتهم.




3. تذكر ماضيك الناجح

تذكر كل شئ فعلته صحيحا في حياتك.خذ دقائق قليلة لتذكر ماضي النجاحات الخاصة بك. تمعن في الأسباب اللتي جعلتك ناجحا من قبل, ماهي نقاط قوتك, سيساعدك هذا بلا شك على بناء ثقتك بنفسك وعلى اكتشاف أسباب نجاحك وأسباب فشلك وسيمثل لك هذا خريطة مفيدة لرسم مستقبل نجاحك.






4. غير الروتين والمشاهد المحيطة بك

كل مايتعلق بالتغيير هو مفيد لتخرج من حالة الاحباط والملل. غير من روتين حياتك ومن الديكور المحيط بك. فعندما تكون مصابا بالاحباط تبدأ بربط مشاكلك بكل شيئ حولك.


ليس من الضرورة أن يكون التغيير جذريا. فالتنظيف أو اضافة بعض الاضاءات أو اضافة بعض الديكوارات المبهجة حولك بامكانها تغيير طابع الغرفة كليا.




5. اخرج في الشمس , تحرك


كثر حديث العلماء عن فوائد التعرض للشمس في مواجهة الاكتئاب, مع ماهو معروف بالطبع من فوائد التمرينات الرياضية. امزج الاثنين معا وتكون قد حصلت على روشتة رائعة لحالة ذهنية أفضل.


اذهب في جولة تحت ضوء الشمس وابدأ بالجري. اذا كان لديك حديقة بالقرب منك فاذهب اليها واقضي بها مايقرب من 15 دقيقة في اليوم. كل ذلك سيساعدك على نسيان الاكتئاب وأيضا سيساعدك على التفكير بشكل ايجابي.






6. الغذاء الصحي

تناول الغذاء الصحي له تأثير رائع على تحسين مزاجك, فالأطعمة الطبيعية والطازجة مثل الفواكه تجعلك حقا تشعر بشكل مختلف, كما تقول العبارة "أنت ما تأكله". تناول ريجيم متوازن يحوي الفواكه الطازجة والأطعمة التي تحوي الأوميجا 3 التي توجد في الأطعمة البحرية  بامكانها دعمك لتشعر بالسعادة. ابتعد عن الأطعمة الثقيلة التي ستزيد من حالتك سوءا.






7. انظر للنصف الممتلئ من الكوب

مهما بلغت حالتك والمشاكل المحيطة بك من السوء فبالتأكيد هناك جوانت مضيئة في حياتك, تذكر دائما بأن هناك أشخاص أقل منك حظا في الحياة, اذا أدركت كل شئ ايجابي تملكه وقارنت حالك بالأشخاص الأقل حظا منك فلن تجد لديك أسبابا حقيقية للاكتئاب.






8. خذ خطوات ايجابية لمساعدة نفسك

لديك مشكلة عويصة, اذن عليك أخذ خطوات ايجابية لحلها ومعرفة سبب المشكلة ومعالجته, لحظة ماتقرر التوقف عن الشكوى وتبدأ بالتحرك للأمام فلن يكون لديك وقت للاكتئاب. الايجابية ستحل محل الاكتئاب في عقلك وستمنحك دفعة لتنظر للأمام. حينما تجني بعض النتائج. انها فقط مسألة وقت لتمحي الاكتئاب من عقلك.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أحسنت

----------

